# New Dutch 5 euro coin



## shelley (Nov 13, 2008)

Found this article today on the design of the new Dutch 5 euro coin. It's pretty amazing.

http://pythonide.blogspot.com/2008/10/how-to-make-money-with-free-software.html


----------



## cookingfat (Nov 13, 2008)

that's the coolest looking coin I've ever seen. I want one.


----------



## Kenneth (Nov 13, 2008)

Great thing is that they are pretty cheap, only 5 Euros


----------



## MichaelErskine (Nov 13, 2008)

It's a work of art. All designed with Free Software too!


----------



## Lucas Garron (Nov 13, 2008)

I remember a documentary about money from Economics class. Dutch bills were used as an example of artistic, colorful currency. Why are the Dutch so good at everything?
(Now that I remember it, they also had the coolest pavilion at Expo 2000...)

The queen may be on the fiver, but Erik should go on the 7.08-er.


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 19, 2008)

Lucas Garron said:


> I remember a documentary about money from Economics class. Dutch bills were used as an example of artistic, colorful currency. Why are the Dutch so good at everything?
> (Now that I remember it, they also had the coolest pavilion at Expo 2000...)
> 
> The queen may be on the fiver, but Erik should go on the 7.08-er.



If anyone ever does a 5.00 we should have a petition for a coin


----------



## fanwuq (Nov 20, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> Lucas Garron said:
> 
> 
> > I remember a documentary about money from Economics class. Dutch bills were used as an example of artistic, colorful currency. Why are the Dutch so good at everything?
> ...



231	JB Cañares	5.00	Philippines	Iligan Open 2008 
Sven Gowal	5.00	Switzerland	Czech Open 2008 http://www.worldcubeassociation.org...gionId=&years=&show=All+Persons&single=Single
2x2 single of course


----------



## qqwref (Nov 20, 2008)

Whoa, it's so beautiful! I'd pay something like 10 euro + shipping for someone to send me one in good condition 


By the way Grzegorz Luczyna of Poland did a 10.00 single solve... perhaps you should ask the Polish mint to issue a 10 euro coin with his name 

Oh, and Erik Akkersdijk had a 5.00 2x2 single (at Dutch Open 2007). He also had a 5.00 Pyraminx single (at Benelux Open 2008). Ton Dennenbroek had a 5.00 magic single (at Polish Open 2005). As far as I can tell these are the only 5.00 single times from the Netherlands ever


----------



## TMOY (Nov 20, 2008)

And what about Sheriff's 1.00 +2 at Geneva Open ? For a 1 euro coin which would in fact be worth 3 euro


----------



## Hadley4000 (Nov 23, 2008)

I really want to get my hands on one of those.

Why is American money so ugly?


----------



## d4m4s74 (Nov 24, 2008)

if anyone wants the coin, you can order it from Herdenkingsmunt.nl or http://en.knm.nl/sanashop_v2/knm/pa...t=11720000000835_2_11650000000012&cookie=init

I'm sorry, except for the gui it's dutch


----------



## pcharles93 (Nov 24, 2008)

Hadley4000 said:


> I really want to get my hands on one of those.
> 
> Why is American money so ugly?



Because we always have to pick someone who has impacted the country or more. And apparently, supermodels don't affect this country enough. Plus, nobody really smiles on their coin or bill.


----------



## coolmission (Nov 24, 2008)

pcharles93 said:


> Plus, nobody really smiles on their coin or bill.



lol, why is that?

@thread: I really would love to have that coin because it looks kinda nice, but on the other hand, my wallet is already overflowing with change, and its getting heavy to carry (my jeans keep sliding down )


----------



## qqwref (Nov 25, 2008)

Mm, some of the past issues of American currency have been VERY pretty indeed, but it's true that the current generation of coins/bills are lacking in prettiness. For the bills I'd say the problem is trying to make them hard to counterfeit - they just keep adding random watermarks and colors and stuff to the design, and it feels random by now. Coins are just too bland because they're all a similar design which has been in use for far too long.

coolmission: I'd say the reason nobody smiles on coins is the same reason nobody smiles in old photos. Until very recently it was not considered dignified to smile in photos or portraits, so any pictures of anyone born before 1900ish would be with them not smiling. Of course the artists who draw people to put on money have to work on preexisting art (if the person's old enough that no living person knew them personally), and I'd imagine it's very hard to accurately tell what someone looks like when they're smiling if you just know what their serious face looks like.


----------

